# Looking to purchase a house is Rosarito or Las Playas Tijuana



## drepat3k (Jul 14, 2019)

I am considering a cash out refinance of my house in Los Angeles and purchasing property in the Rosarito or Playas de Tijuana area. I have dual USA and Mexico citizenship. I will have about $100K to invest. I definitely want a beach view house and full ownership - not through a trust. I am taking a trip to Playas and Rosarito in a few weeks. I am new to this forum and any advice would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you are a Mexican citizen you can purchase anywhere in Mexico.....


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

To but outside a trust you will need something to prove Mexican citizenship like your INE card or your passport and CURP.


----------



## drepat3k (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks. I recently received my Mexican passport, so I should be fine buying outside a trust.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

drepat3k said:


> Thanks. I recently received my Mexican passport, so I should be fine buying outside a trust.


My INE (Instituto Nacional de Electiones) card seems to be the standard for identification. The only time I have ever shown anyone my Mexican passport is at the airport both leaving (to avoid having to stop at Migración) and returning in the returning citizens line. Even there they would probably accept the card.


----------

